# Azure Saga : Pathfinder [Steam Greenlight]



## Synch (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

We are currently launching our game on Steam Greenlight
Basically our game is a classic RPG Turn-based game that involves classic roaming and visual novel story telling.
We do admit there's a lot of limitation we are having because we are only 6 people in small studio.
But again we wanted to improve and strive to deliver a better game. Please let us know what do you guys have in mind,

Here are the link to our greenlight page : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=796317277&searchtext=azure

You can reply me on this thread if you have any critical reviews or simply review and vote on the steam page 
The full description about the game is in the steam page (wanted to avoid long spam in here). And we also have teaser video over there.

Thanks !


----------

